# Suche Krallen/klauen Brush



## Skourer (5. Februar 2003)

Hi 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein par brushes die einen klauen/krallen abdruck abbilden! 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! hab auch bei google nix gefunden


----------



## Tim C. (5. Februar 2003)

Wenn du Brushes suchst, dann benutz mal  und guck nach Brushes. Ansonsten schau bei http://www.deviantart.com vorbei (ja ich weiss, das der server langsam ist - aber gut) und dann browse - category: resources - photoshop brushes.

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## subzero (5. Februar 2003)

http://share.studio.adobe.com/Default.asp

da sollte man ma geguckt haben.. 

sonst musse einfach ma bischen stöbern... bei devaintart..die datenbank is ziemlich dick


----------

